
The Impact of Rudeness on Medical Team Performance: A Randomized Trial - DanBC
http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/early/2015/08/05/peds.2015-1385
======
DanBC
HN frequently talks about rudeness. There are a gajillion threads about, for
one example, Linus. This study seems to show that rudeness degrades
performance of teams.

